# test results (do I need tpo antibody test)



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

O.K. here are my results:
tsh, 3rd generation-1.17 (ref range 0.40-4.50)
t4, free-1.0 (ref range 0.8-1.8)
t3, free- 240 (ref range 230-420)

I was told that everything was ok. I asked about the t3 but he said it was ok just low average. I have a multinodular goiter. The doc wants to take ou the thyroid but I am getting a second opinion next week ( I had fna and no cancer was detected). I was wondering about taking synthroid but he said it would not work. Any thoughts? Do I need to ask for the antibody test?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Taking T4 medication/Synthroid to suppress the thyroid usually doesn't work. In the cases that it does work it only works while on the medication. Once taken off the medication than the nodules return to being a problem.

If your nodules are growing you definitely need surgery to take out the thyroid.

Your levels do not relate to autoimmune thyroid. If you do have them they probably not thyroid related. Thyroid antibodies are seen in other health issues as well as people with no thyroid disease. Its takes the combo of both levels and antibodies to diagnose thyroid autoimmune disease.

I hope your second opinion is with a reputable endo. who is not a yes doctor so s/he will be liked.

Some times the easy way out is not the best way out.

Good luck next week - let us know.


----------

